# vegasgirl's Birthday weekend.



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well me and Tiffany along with some friends went to The Improv Comdey Club for her birthday. Sorry no pics from there, not allowed to. Anyway after wards we went to Robusto's and meet up with some of the Houston crew. Rhonda and Troy gave her some cigars (what else), as did Joe. Bo made an awesome home made birthday card for her (wish I would of gotten a pic but didn't). All and all it was a great night, here are some pics


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like, good times with good friends.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

ha looks like a good time!

happy birthday BTW!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.
And Happy Birthday, VegasGirl!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics,looks like a goodtime was had


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like you had a GREAT time Happy Birthday Vegasgirl---sorry I forgot to post earlier.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy birthday vegasgirl! Looks like you all had a great time


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like fun, I'm gonna have to come check that Robustos place out!


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

You guys are always a handsome bunch.....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Vegas Girl!! Looks like a great time!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tiffany looks like you guys all had fun!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds like good times
congrats


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

VERY COOL!!!! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY VEGASGIRL!!!

Damn..I need to visit this Robusto's place....its the place to be!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Vegasgirl, Happy Birthday! Looks like you and Frank had a wonderful time! Nice pics Frank, thanks for sharing!!

CD


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Great pics!! Looks like a great time...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like quite the party - a real Girls Gone Mild (hah). But, seriously, Happy Birthday!


----------

